# Ufc



## jkd friend (Sep 7, 2006)

The UFC is nothing but a grappling competition with no rules its not MMA


----------



## Blindside (Sep 7, 2006)

Perhaps this would be better to post in the MMA section???

Incidentally, I disagree.

Lamont


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 7, 2006)

Thankyou for your input and I thought I was their! Anyway when you watch a match thirtysecs in here comes a takedown and they start grappling and stricking until someone submits or ko'd.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------jkd friend--------------------------------


----------



## Lisa (Sep 22, 2006)

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to MMA.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> The UFC is nothing but a grappling competition with no rules its not MMA
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your input and I thought I was their! Anyway when you watch a match thirtysecs in here comes a takedown and they start grappling and stricking until someone submits or ko'd.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------jkd friend--------------------------------


 
What exactly are you trying to say here?   Are you saying that you like the UFC, that you don't like it?  Your posts are pretty open ended.

Mike


----------



## zDom (Sep 23, 2006)

I disagree, too.

a) I've seen quite a few UFC fights that went to a decision or ended in KO/TKO without EVER going to the ground.

b) It does have rules nowadays  a pretty long list.

Fouls include:

1. Butting with the head.
2. Eye gouging of any kind. 
3. Biting. 
4. Hair pulling. 
5. Fish hooking. 
6. Groin attacks of any kind. 
7. Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. 
8. Small joint manipulation. 
9. Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow. 
11. Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea. 
12. Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 
13. Grabbing the clavicle. 
14. Kicking the head of a grounded opponent. 
15. Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. 
16. Stomping a grounded opponent. 
17. Kicking to the kidney with the heel.
18. Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. 
19. Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area. 
20. Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent. 
21. Spitting at an opponent. 
22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent. 
23. Holding the ropes or the fence. 
24. Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area. 
25. Attacking an opponent on or during the break. 
26. Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee. 
27. Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. 
28. Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee. 
29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury. 
30. Interference by the corner. 
31. Throwing in the towel during competition.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

MJS said:


> What exactly are you trying to say here? Are you saying that you like the UFC, that you don't like it? Your posts are pretty open ended.
> 
> Mike


 
Its ok but to me its one sided


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2006)

really? I thought it was 8-sided, being a octagon and all...


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> Its ok but to me its one sided


 
Apparently you're missing my point.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

Look what I been trying to say is the ufc is a ground game look at most of the fights!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2006)

I think more fights are ended by strikes on the feet then on the ground.  Although a lot involve a Knock down and then a finish on the ground.  But the UFC is defeinately not a ground game.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 26, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> I think more fights are ended by strikes on the feet then on the ground. Although a lot involve a Knock down and then a finish on the ground. But the UFC is defeinately not a ground game.


 
I agree. I see a lot more KO's now than submissions.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

Do you want to know why they go to the ground? because it works. if all you want to see is boxing, watch boxing. MMA is (although not a street fight...god knows we have enough of those arguements) it is still an idea of exactly what works in real fighting. instead of focusing obn styles, lets look at somethng else. say dude A fights Dude B. dude A is 5'8", short arms, muscular neck and shoulders, and has a strong wrestling background. dude B is 6'1", long arms and legs, keeps his arms high when he fights, and likes throwing looping hooks. both fighters weigh 170 lbs. and have both trained at American Top Team for 3 years. with the sdame regimen. now, do you think based off those descriptions that it would be a good idea for dude A to stand and strike with dude B? or would it be wise to wait for a hook, shoot in, and take him down where, due to similar training, but with his wrestling, Dude A has a slight edge in grappling?


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

Want to know why some UFC matches never go to the ground? Because striking also works.

Want to know why some matches are ended with a single roundhouse to the head instead of a barrage of elbow strikes that cut someone and force the MD to call the match? Because one good kick to the head will knock you out cold.


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Andrew and zDom.  There have been many UFC fights in which striking was the deciding factor.  Unless I have been missing something, I haven't seen Chuck rolling around looking for a submission.  The majority of his fights were won by strikes.

Mike


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, don't get me wrong. striking defintely works. MANY fighters are great KO artists, and prefer to strike. some fighters (vitor belfort, Fedor, etc) are even more accomplished in the grappling world, but use their ground ability to stay on their feet. what I was getting at, is if you see a fighter go to the ground, its because it works for him. It seems the threadstarter is "upset" because fights go to the ground. well hey, you do what works. why the hell would you stand with a better striker just to please a few "fans"? so yeah, striking and grappling both work (obviously,... it would be stupid to disagree) but the threadstarter stated that grappling is nothing more than glorified grappling. incorrect.


----------



## Ybot (Sep 28, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> The UFC is nothing but a grappling competition with no rules its not MMA


What exactly is MMA then?  I must say that I don't agree that UFC is nothing but a grappling match though.  Being a grappler myself I would never dream of entering a contest like the UFC without loads of striking practice.  The last thing I want is to get grounded and pounded, or get caught with a nicely set up KO punch or Kick.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 28, 2006)

Ybot said:


> What exactly is MMA then? I must say that I don't agree that UFC is nothing but a grappling match though. Being a grappler myself I would never dream of entering a contest like the UFC without loads of striking practice. The last thing I want is to get grounded and pounded, or get caught with a nicely set up KO punch or Kick.


 
Good point. UFC largely _invented _MMA as a sport. True, some artists cross-trained, but UFC was the first time that it became an art all in itself.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkd friend*
> 
> 
> ...


 
exactly


----------

